# Considering an SE-R...help me please.



## MarkyD (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, I have two cars. 1 is my new Subaru Forester XT (stage 2.) The other is a 1990 Acura Legend LS that is on its last leg! It's time for a good used car.
I'm looking at the SVT Focus as well as the Sentra SE-R Spec-V. (as well as the regular SE-R.) 
The SE-R looks awesome! I love the styling, and the power looks nice too. The value for the money looks good too.
Here's my concern. Every review site I go to says that the SE-R has engine problems. However, every review I have read from actual owners is pretty much glowing. So, it's time to take it to the forums! 
SE-R owners, Spec-V or not, please tell me the problems, if any, that you have had on your SE-R, and the mileage at which it occurred. I would GREATLY appreciate it. Help me choose!!!
Thanks.


----------



## MarkyD (Apr 14, 2005)

I just realized I posted this in the wrong forum. Mods, please feel free to move it. Sorry!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

take a few minutes to look around 

the 2002 is the year to avoid. Even so, its a good idea to make sure you know the history of the car.


----------



## MarkyD (Apr 14, 2005)

so, avoid 2k2. OK. What are the reasons for that? I read something on MSN Autos about bad MAF sensors. What other problems could I expect on an '02? The reason I ask is that I found an '02 SE-R (non-Spec-V) with 30k miles for $10,500...and they could surely be negotiated down, since it's a dealer. However, I don't want to even go look at it if those years were not reliable.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

MarkyD said:


> Well, I have two cars. 1 is my new Subaru Forester XT (stage 2.) The other is a 1990 Acura Legend LS that is on its last leg! It's time for a good used car.
> I'm looking at the SVT Focus as well as the Sentra SE-R Spec-V. (as well as the regular SE-R.)



I drove a focus SVT once, really nice. Just not a fan of the hatchbacks. Already has bucket seats and it also had HIDs. Nice color, came with 17" wheels yadda yadda. It was 17k though. Glad I didn't get it though. I got a 02 ser spec V and well I've had it 3 days with no problems.

Anways chimmike, what is the probs with the 02's? is it the butterfly screws that you are referring to? Hopefully that is because that has been taken care of for me. :cheers:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no, the 2002s had numerous problems from transmissions to piston rings to bad sensors, ecus, mafs, etc.

it was just a bad year, avoid it if you can. the butterfly valve screws seems to plague all years.

We've talked about why the 2002s are to be avoided numerous times here.


----------



## BRizzleSentra (Jan 23, 2005)

so are ALL 2002's bad, or just the se-r?


----------



## Apexfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

BRizzleSentra said:


> so are ALL 2002's bad, or just the se-r?


Just the SE-R, first year for engine driveline, the 1.8L had been around awhile and are a good strong, reliable engine


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Apexfreak said:


> Just the SE-R, first year for engine driveline, the 1.8L had been around awhile and are a good strong, reliable engine


yep, just the QR25 powered vehicles. _most_ problems had been taken care of by 03 but some still lingered


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

BRizzleSentra said:


> so are ALL 2002's bad, or just the se-r?


The SE-R 5 speed and and auto were much less problem prone than the Spec V.


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

The Altimas didn't seem to have many problems with the exact same engine either because those owners are less apt to beat them into needing the repairs while still under warranty. JK...a little.


----------



## limpert (Mar 8, 2005)

damn... i have an 02 se-r... no problems yet... almost has 60k miles on it :fluffy:


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

I got an 02 SER and it's great, I still have factory warrant on it and they replaced my transmission for free because the third gears was griding (connecting rod was burned out or something) but aside from that it's great and I'm going to be doing some bad ass stuff with it soon. Go for it man, you don't need the 6th gear sunroof, interior, 1" bigger rims, little better handling and 10 more hp....haha


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

It was all about the breakin period. Chimmike likes to exagurate about the '02s but there is no doubt that there were more porblems in 02 than any other year. The 02 spec v tranny (6spd) was not the greatest, and they changed it for 03. The pre-cat & butterfly valves, which are by far the 2 biggest problems are not limited to the 02 model. 

I highly suggest looking the car over and checking fluids, listen to the engine with the hood up, etc... just know what you are buying, get a list of the recalls that have been done to the car. There should be at least 2 maybe 4 that have been done.... the Pre-cat reall, possibly the crank possition sensor, and the ECU foam removal. The dealer should be able to provide you those details based on the VIN.

BTW: 2002 spec v ~30k no problems (all recalls done)


----------

